# Sockettimeout bei URLConnection



## meez (29. Jan 2006)

Wie wird bei der java.net.URLConnection Klasse eigentlich der Sockettimeout gesetzt...
Ueber ein Property? Geht es überhaupt...
Brauche die Klasse sonst eigentlich nie, weil schlecht...


Danke trotzdem


----------



## Murray (30. Jan 2006)

Meinst Du URLConnection.setConnectTimeout( int timeout)

//EDIT: oops, zu früh abgeschickt

Neben dem ConnectTimeout gibt es auch noc hden ReadTimeout:
URLConnection.setReadTimeout( int timeout)

Allerdings gibt es beide Methoden erst ab JDK 1.5


----------



## meez (30. Jan 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings gibt es beide Methoden erst ab JDK 1.5


Genau da liegt der Hund begraben...Ich brauche es für Java 1.3...


----------

